# Best baits for Indian Lake



## dcool

What are some of the best baits (and size) to use at Indian Lake for casting from the bank to catch saugeye? Have read a lot on this site of people using husky jerks and blade baits, but not much is mentioned about size. I am new to saugeye fishing and plan to start fishing for them in the spring. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I like to use one stationary rod with a high low rig ( minnows on the bottom ) and one jigging rod. Usaully use Big Joshy SwimBaits, Husky Jerks, ( get the size that has 2 treblehooks not 3.) I also use crankbaits. Baits aren't super important but the main thing at Indian is finding them. Thats the hardest part for me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dillon if your not using the bigger 3 hook jerk baits your missing out.


----------



## ChromeBone

Those shallow diving shad raps are pretty sweet for eyes anywhere too.


----------



## fishslim

Bobby SHHHHHHHH


----------



## fishslim

Really though the large and small do well there. Even the super big ones.. Josh swims it twister tails pretty much are consistent catchers of eyes. But lately the 3.25 Solar Flare and Silktruese. Have been doing real well with the water being murky to muddy. Blade baits I like the Pulse blade baits 3/16th and 1/4 in Measles. You can hope them back to you or cast them out and steady reel them back. Trap style baits like red eye shade produce as well. So.e days you just can't go wrong with a whistler jig and a nose hooked bass minnow hopped back to you. Hope you find some.


----------



## dcool

fishslim said:


> Really though the large and small do well there. Even the super big ones.. Josh swims it twister tails pretty much are consistent catchers of eyes. But lately the 3.25 Solar Flare and Silktruese. Have been doing real well with the water being murky to muddy. Blade baits I like the Pulse blade baits 3/16th and 1/4 in Measles. You can hope them back to you or cast them out and steady reel them back. Trap style baits like red eye shade produce as well. So.e days you just can't go wrong with a whistler jig and a nose hooked bass minnow hopped back to you. Hope you find some.


Thanks for the replies, i guess it is going to be costing me some money to build up an arsenal of different baits. But i guess that is part of the fun of fishing.


----------



## slowtroller

Your best bet is to stand close to fishslim, or have "TROY" tattooed on your casting arm, or just borrow his fishing rod.


----------



## HappySnag

dcool said:


> Thanks for the replies, i guess it is going to be costing me some money to build up an arsenal of different baits. But i guess that is part of the fun of fishing.


get yourself mold,horsehead jig from jannsnetcraft,
order # 410-119,
you can make jigs from 1/48 to 1/4 Oz,
you can use the jigs with blade,or no blade.
and get from harbor tools powder paint,best price,1 pint for $5,that is close to 16 Oz,
they have 4 colors,black,red,yelow,and white,get all colors,
you can mix deferent colors from these colors.
this jig is moust wersatile,you will not need any other jigs,
this is the cheapest way to make super jigs.
if you need special color,search on the web for,seling powder paint in lb,and look what they have on sale.
I ordered from them clear and blue,you can mix clear with color and make candy color,you can ad gliter to your powder.
they have blade bait mold to.
if you have limited money,i would start with the jig and powder.

thanks snag


----------



## Skippy

Heard a few guys put those Lo-Jack trackers on Troys car.


----------



## fishslim

That's why I park a mile away from my fishing areas.lol helps burn the beer belly.


----------



## odell daniel

dcool said:


> Thanks for the replies, i guess it is going to be costing me some money to build up an arsenal of different baits. But i guess that is part of the fun of fishing.


if they had a rehab center for the lure addiction my wife would have an intervention.


----------



## Bladecrazy

dcool said:


> What are some of the best baits (and size) to use at Indian Lake for casting from the bank to catch saugeye? Have read a lot on this site of people using husky jerks and blade baits, but not much is mentioned about size. I am new to saugeye fishing and plan to start fishing for them in the spring. Any help would be appreciated.


The Columbus Expo is about a month away, and you can find all these baits there.


----------



## ChromeBone

I fill my hard boxes with brand new stick baits from years of wading passed spillways lol....


----------



## Blue g-eyes

Has anyone ever tried using small 1/4oz Erie Dearies for Saugeye at Indian Lake? Any luck with them? Trolling or casting?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Blue g-eyes said:


> Has anyone ever tried using small 1/4oz Erie Dearies for Saugeye at Indian Lake? Any luck with them? Trolling or casting?


Search the summer time posts.plenty of people using them and catching. I believe both casting and trolling


----------



## WLAngler

Suprised no one metioned Smithwick suspending-rattlin-rogues or the Strike King KVD Jerkbaits. I've done well with both.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Yea, we do pretty good with them. Usually have to order them online. Hard to find them in a baitshop. Just like with the crankbaits, some days it's one color or the next. IIRC, best colors were pink/white combo, gold, and chartreuse


----------



## Blue g-eyes

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yea, we do pretty good with them. Usually have to order them online. Hard to find them in a baitshop. Just like with the crankbaits, some days it's one color or the next. IIRC, best colors were pink/white combo, gold, and chartreuse


What size are you using? Snagging much?


----------



## Drew0889

I'm really surprised flicker shads haven't been mentioned. We catch tons of eyes trolling them. The color varies by the day. Plus they're really cheap. It hurts a lot less breaking one of them off.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I use the 1/4oz. They get snagged occasionally. Usually pop off when I circle back. And just half a worm on them is plenty. 

And yes, the 5cm Flicker Shads are the go to baits the last 2-3 years. Buy a crapload of color options, as one day to the next they will change drastically


----------



## TClark

I have a bunch of Flicker Shads and have yet to catch anything on em...trolling, lead core or casting. :-(


----------



## Saugeyefisher

TClark said:


> I have a bunch of Flicker Shads and have yet to catch anything on em...trolling, lead core or casting. :-(


Whaaaaaa? That's nuts I'm SHOCKED. 
I'd of thought them to be killers at piedmont. They have a different action that just flat out target bites. I prefer to troll them. An like to cast shad raps. No rhyme or reason just what has worked for me.
Don't give up on them tclark..... 
Oh yeah I feel they pull WAY better on braid then mono.the flickers that is. An make sure they are in tune...


----------



## Redhunter1012

Yep, gotta tune them. And everything will hit them. In a local upground reservoir last year we were trolling the 5cm, and 6cm flicker shads, and the 7cm flicker minnows nailing walleye and Jumbo Perch. It was funny, there were lots of boats fishing vertical for the perch, lucky to get double digits. We were trolling and just pounding them and getting 20-30 a trip


----------



## TClark

I'd be happy to get a hit on one....lol


----------



## All Eyes

Blue g-eyes said:


> Has anyone ever tried using small 1/4oz Erie Dearies for Saugeye at Indian Lake? Any luck with them? Trolling or casting?


Storm made these weight forward spinnerbaits that were called Hot'n'Tot Pygmy's. No longer made, but still available on E-Bay. There are others like them out there, but have never tried them. I would swap out the hooks and catch a lot of walleye and saugeye at my local lakes by short cast and hop retrieve, and even vertically jigging them on drop offs tipped with a qtr. to half piece of crawler. Not something you would generally think of jigging with, but some days they can really shine.


----------



## All Eyes

TClark said:


> I'd be happy to get a hit on one....lol


As the others have said, tune them to swim straight and you will learn to really like Flickershads. Scheels and Farm and Fleet are 2 places to get them in limited and exclusive colors. They also have 3 packs that are hard to beat. Here is a link.
http://www.scheels.com/shop/SearchD...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&


----------



## TClark

They have all run str8 out of the pkg for me. Thanks for the link, I have most of those colors...got 10-12 of em.

Can't begin to tell how many days the wife and I trolled with these things the last 2 years. I've had success with Wally Divers though.

I thought white bass would tear em up....no dice....lol..I bought the jinxed ones....


----------



## odell daniel

I dug out some old wally divers and trolled them at indian last year, did pretty good.


----------



## HappySnag

Redhunter1012 said:


> I use the 1/4oz. They get snagged occasionally. Usually pop off when I circle back. And just half a worm on them is plenty.
> 
> And yes, the 5cm Flicker Shads are the go to baits the last 2-3 years. Buy a crapload of color options, as one day to the next they will change drastically


what is the fastest process identifying best flicker shead color for the day ?


----------



## Brahmabull71

HappySnag said:


> what is the fastest process identifying best flicker shead color for the day ?


Just like anything, it's based on color of water and bait sources where you are fishing. I LOVE the chrome body's when it's sunny (reverse perch) and the Circus Star. Blue Tiger was on fire this year. I typically use the 6 & 7cm in Alum and Hoover but at Indian & Scioto I've had better luck on the 5cm. On the darker days I like the gold/red/black (Black gold sunset).

Don't be afraid to run them 2.5-3.2 SOG!


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen

All Eyes said:


> Storm made these weight forward spinnerbaits that were called Hot'n'Tot Pygmy's. No longer made, but still available on E-Bay. There are others like them out there, but have never tried them. I would swap out the hooks and catch a lot of walleye and saugeye at my local lakes by short cast and hop retrieve, and even vertically jigging them on drop offs tipped with a qtr. to half piece of crawler. Not something you would generally think of jigging with, but some days they can really shine.
> View attachment 228677


They look like an erie dearie


----------



## All Eyes

Larry D Von Deylen said:


> They look like an erie dearie


Similar, just a shorter and wider profile. Most weight forward spinnerbaits would probably do as well. BPS Demon Eyes, Fergie spoons, Little George's, etc. but the Pygmy's are the ones I had the best luck with casting and jigging.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Never had to tune a flicker myself. Had to replace plenty of hooks but yeah. I thought thats why the reef runners get a bad rap is cause you had to tune em out of the box?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Brahmabull71 said:


> Just like anything, it's based on color of water and bait sources where you are fishing. I LOVE the chrome body's when it's sunny (reverse perch) and the Circus Star. Blue Tiger was on fire this year. I typically use the 6 & 7cm in Alum and Hoover but at Indian & Scioto I've had better luck on the 5cm. On the darker days I like the gold/red/black (Black gold sunset).
> 
> Don't be afraid to run them 2.5-3.2 SOG!


Color catches fishermen. I dont think the fish usually care as long as they can see it. People around here seem to think bright baits in dirty water but historically everyone has always said dark for the contrast. With fishing, for everyone one person who says RED, there will be another who says BLUE and then one saying PURPLE.

That said, I like everything in Perch(greens, yellow, firetiger, stripes), chrome, gold or black or a combination of any of those lol.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

HappySnag said:


> what is the fastest process identifying best flicker shead color for the day ?


Throw one out and see if they bite. If you want to switch it up, do it quick. You can't catch anything if the bait isn't in the water. Thats the key ;D


----------



## Brahmabull71

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Color catches fishermen. I dont think the fish usually care as long as they can see it. People around here seem to think bright baits in dirty water but historically everyone has always said dark for the contrast. With fishing, for everyone one person who says RED, there will be another who says BLUE and then one saying PURPLE.
> 
> That said, I like everything in Perch(greens, yellow, firetiger, stripes), chrome, gold or black or a combination of any of those lol.


I totally disagree. Color absolutely matters on MOST days. I could share countless stories of personal successes and failures revolving around color. Is it my top thing to worry about? No. Speed and depth (presentation) are more critical 90% of the time. Read through any number of post by much better fisherman than I and you will understand where I'm coming from. I know guys that carry a package of markers on their boats that have more than once saved the day when the bite is finicky. Two weeks ago my buddy used a marker to paint a white belly on an AYU P10 that produced a 31.5" and a 29" walleye after fishing the same leads on other colors all day. Last year I couldn't buy a saugeye in Big Run and then changed to Circus Star Flicker 6cm and ended up with four lures out by the time I made a couple passes catching 26 fish in 45 minutes. Walley Marshall says when Crappie fishing "you better have something chartreuse on, even if it's on your sandwich."

Color matters! Except when their on a feeding frenzy


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Brahmabull71 said:


> I totally disagree. Color absolutely matters on MOST days. I could share countless stories of personal successes and failures revolving around color. Is it my top thing to worry about? No. Speed and depth (presentation) are more critical 90% of the time. Read through any number of post by much better fisherman than I and you will understand where I'm coming from. I know guys that carry a package of markers on their boats that have more than once saved the day when the bite is finicky. Two weeks ago my buddy used a marker to paint a white belly on an AYU P10 that produced a 31.5" and a 29" walleye after fishing the same leads on other colors all day. Last year I couldn't buy a saugeye in Big Run and then changed to Circus Star Flicker 6cm and ended up with four lures out by the time I made a couple passes catching 26 fish in 45 minutes. Walley Marshall says when Crappie fishing "you better have something chartreuse on, even if it's on your sandwich."
> 
> Color matters! Except when their on a feeding frenzy


Only problem with that is there were people catching in Big Run on probably the same colors you struck out on. Right place right time! Not sure you can attribute that to the color. What do you think that color looks like to the fish?

I only need 1 bait crappie fishing anymore. Anywhere, pretty much any time. If they don't bite that, they aren't there or aren't biting anything. And I'll tell ya, it AINT chartreuse. Although I love the color myself.

You think think it could have been a coincidence after he marked that one? Have you ever fished all the same color and have some rods hit and other rods not hit at all? I have. 3 of us, all using same/similar baits, 1 guy got skunked, the other two of us had banner days.

I've been fishing since I can remember. And talking to fishermen. I know why you believe what you do trust me. Doesn't mean I agree  I have a fishing buddy whos color ADD. Some days he'll change colors 5 times before I even think about it. Some days he catches more, some days I do.

Bottom line is to each their own. If you want a tackle box full of every color under the sun and constantly switch until something works, by all means do it. Thats just not typically how I fish, or the people who taught me how to fish, fish. I let my buddy do that.  He's proven me right plenty of times.

Heres a good article that makes sense. Again, remember I said I didn't think it mattered much as long as they can see it.

http://www.seagrant.wisc.edu/Home/Topics/FishandFisheries/Details.aspx?PostID=1702

Heres another:
http://midcurrent.com/science/fish-eyesight-does-color-matter/

And one more. The Color Experts. Or should be in my opinion. From the Bass Fishing experts, whos bass fish are supposed to be the most fickle of all(I disagree, bass will eat anything).
"Bass anglers typically have individual favorites. But there is no consensus among bass anglers that any one color is reliably better than all others all the time. If bass have a favorite color, they're keeping it a secret."

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/Berkley-ae-color-do-bass-have-a-favorite.html


----------



## Brahmabull71

Totally agree on one thing...it depends on the school of fish that you're on. That's why I carry many multiple colors. The science backs us both up. Some days the light conditions are critical to Lure color, and other days it doesn't matter. Must be nice to have such a small tackle box!


----------



## All Eyes

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Never had to tune a flicker myself. Had to replace plenty of hooks but yeah. I thought thats why the reef runners get a bad rap is cause you had to tune em out of the box?


Flickershads are usually pretty true out of the box. They need tuned periodically after that.


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Never had to tune a flicker myself. Had to replace plenty of hooks but yeah. I thought thats why the reef runners get a bad rap is cause you had to tune em out of the box?


Reefrunners are still my go to bait on Erie. Then come the Deep husky Jerks. When it comes to Husky jerks on Indian are you using regulars or deep_ size 10s or 12s. I just moved to Urbana from NW Ohio 2 weeks ago. I'm an Erie guy.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I think different colors catch both fish and fisherman!
Ben if you truly only fish one for for crappie and think that if it's not working they must not be biting ,Your missing out on A LOT of fish man!?
Especially during the day,shallow. When my bite slows down I ALWAYS go to a different color and it produces more for me. Sometimes even go to a third color choice. 
Yeah when there eating got n heavy it doesn't matter as much. Or when there protecting fry or eggs during the spawn it won't matter much. But most of the time it does.....
Haha an don't let mb full ya I've seen his tacklebox........
Get that kayak yet buddy?


----------



## HappySnag

Larry D Von Deylen said:


> Reefrunners are still my go to bait on Erie. Then come the Deep husky Jerks. When it comes to Husky jerks on Indian are you using regulars or deep_ size 10s or 12s. I just moved to Urbana from NW Ohio 2 weeks ago. I'm an Erie guy.


it did puzel me the color,but on my mind was,if you had to change the speed and dept or location.
now it is clear to me what I was thinking all time,
you have to locate fish,and the outcome results on fishing is,
if the fish are,Positive,Neutral or negative mood,that dictae the bite.

Reefrunners
coud solve the tuning lure problem ,with
using thicker wire and the wire is heattreated,stainles wire.
it would cut in profit.


----------



## snuff1

HappySnag said:


> it did puzel me the color,but on my mind was,if you had to change the speed and dept or location.
> now it is clear to me what I was thinking all time,
> you have to locate fish,and the outcome results on fishing is,
> if the fish are,Positive,Neutral or negative mood,that dictae the bite.
> 
> Reefrunners
> coud solve the tuning lure problem ,with
> using thicker wire and the wire is heattreated,stainles wire.
> it would cut in profit.


T Clark. I have a question for you. How much line are you letting out when trolling. You want to make sure that your bait is ticking the bottom occationally preferably. I have used flicker shads for years. I primarily use 05's for water up to 10 ft. or so and 07's for deeper. Some colors for me have been good while others only look good. Rainbow dace, Tennessee shad, and a purple color which are no longer made in those colors were my best. Black and Silver, Gold and black, Red and gold, blue tiger, and fire tiger at times have produced as well. Also what speed are you running at. Early, when the water is cold or cool I run sllloooowwww. 1Mph or even less. As the water warms I usually run around 2 MPH and sometimes maybe even more. Hope all this info helps.

Snuff


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think different colors catch both fish and fisherman!
> Ben if you truly only fish one for for crappie and think that if it's not working they must not be biting ,Your missing out on A LOT of fish man!?
> Especially during the day,shallow. When my bite slows down I ALWAYS go to a different color and it produces more for me. Sometimes even go to a third color choice.
> Yeah when there eating got n heavy it doesn't matter as much. Or when there protecting fry or eggs during the spawn it won't matter much. But most of the time it does.....
> Haha an don't let mb full ya I've seen his tacklebox........
> Get that kayak yet buddy?


I have all the lures, but I surely don't need them. We haven't fished enough together but while derek is re-tying I'm getting bites. I need to work on my hookset D:

Ok, so whos to say Bobby that if you would have made one more cast with that same color you wouldn't have caught that fish anyhow? Why does a color change equal a bite? Why can't it be that fish would have bitten anyhow you just were in front of it before? I'd like to see, same fish, same conditions, not take one color consistently but take another.

Also, say there are 1000 crappies in a pond. Do you think every single one of those crappies are keyed onto the same color? Hive mind? So say you change to Chartreuse, what happens if you throw that bait in front of a fish who wanted red? You just blew it. Or you can believe that there are a number of those fish there that "want" red right? You just have to get your bait to them. I've fished enough, and with enough different people to know everyone has their own ideas on whats going on under the waters surface. There are people who slay who only ever use one color or maybe a couple colors. Believe that.

I like this vid. He changes colors every time he catches one. lol





I think it has more to do with profile, movement and whether that fish was hungry/in the mood and whether there is a fish even there. So those 30 casts you make with your chartreuse bait may have been in vain. So you changed lures, hit a slightly different spot, and WHAM. Or a school moved in. I definitely believe of a spot within a spot. Ever fish elbow to elbow and only one guy is catching? Sucks dont it! lol Too many variables for me to chalk up success or failure to a simple color change.

More reading: http://www.bbcboards.net/showthread.php?t=742877

I like it. Colors: dark, light, bright(flash). Maybe throw stripes in there. Everything else is a sales pitch 

Also: Slick Mouse. And now maybe Slick Perch!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

As many times as this has happened an has held true for me it's not a coincidence. If I had just happened to try it once an it caught me a few extra then maybe.... 
This happening in schools of fish. An at times doesn't really have to be color but a different profile bait will do the trick...
I'll dip one dock post catch 3/4 at first then it goes dead. Grab my extra rod with different color very next cast seconds later I start catching them again....
#colormatters!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

To much experience for me not to chalk it up to a simple color change. Catching crappie off these docks has become an obsession for me. 
I've had the same experience with saugeye but am with u on mood/different fish etc. But I'm fishing very specific small spots on these crappie


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I think as long as it has some glitter/flash it simulates fish feeding(floating scales) and can trigger fish. Most of my baits that catch fish have glitter or flash. Although I can sit and catch fish all day with a small perch colored coundown as well. Who knows.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Exactly .... who knows for sure...
That s why it's fishing.....
I think brah said it best. Science proves both theories right. An so does experience....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'll dip one dock post catch 3/4 at first then it goes dead. Grab my extra rod with different color very next cast seconds later I start catching them again....
> #colormatters!!!


Ok, so this scenario, why can't it be there were 3/4 fish sitting there, you caught them. More didn't immediately move in. You take a min to grab the rod, now that space you just made taking those 4 fish out is filled back up with more fish? I'll bet when theres room, those fish aren't on top of one another. They'll be spread out a bit, with those areas right against the post being the most desirable(cover, structure).
Maybe they were recovering from the loss of their favorite uncle or cousin you just ripped out of the lake??! 

What about live bait? People using that don't have the benefit of every color under the sun? And do just as well if not better. Although there I guess you can create the same problem for yourself with all the color dips and scents you can get wrapped up in. 

Full disclosure: I grew up on probably the best farm pond ever and only ever used like 4 lures. Nightcrawers, yellow fuzzy grubs and a rapala baby bass. All I ever needed. Years of productive fishing. Thousands of fish. Bass, perch, bluegill, pumpkin seeds. 

I smell a challenge coming up!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

But if I don't switch colors I'll never know


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saugeyefisher said:


> But if I don't switch colors I'll never know


I dont switch colors, so I know


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Eh ummm.... how many did u catch that day.... got the pic of mine??


----------



## Cobe24

I am with saugeyefisher on this one. I fish almost exclusively shallow lakes like Indian, Loramie, and St. Marys for crappies. My father and I usually fish together and run through our assortment of colors and tails. The biggest factor is definitely active fish, but often a pod will grow cold to a color after 5, 10, or 15 fish being caught. At this time, the one of us not in charge of boat control will switch colors and it almost always results in another handful of fish caught while the other still fishes with the same color with limited success.


----------



## jray

For me it's all water color and forage base I have seen color matter tons of times. I have also seen one guy just have the feel for them too. You can bet if someone is catching and I'm not, I'll be switching. And I rotate colors when fishing a small spot for crappie it is undeniably effective. Brahma will probably know this one but I'm excited to try the red and orangish color flicker whatever it's called this year. It reminds me of reef runners orange juice ripshad which I can't seem to find anymore. I also carry markers for swim baits slush with a blue marker head was demolishing some clear water crappies last year.


----------



## ristorap

Larry D Von Deylen said:


> Reefrunners are still my go to bait on Erie. Then come the Deep husky Jerks. When it comes to Husky jerks on Indian are you using regulars or deep_ size 10s or 12s. I just moved to Urbana from NW Ohio 2 weeks ago. I'm an Erie guy.



I used little rippers at Indian trolling.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saugeyefisher said:


> Eh ummm.... how many did u catch that day.... got the pic of mine??


I was switching colors all day...... thats what screwed me up. dereks bag of fancy plastics.  
It was probably more boat control and my back killing me/trying to figure out how to sit. I was struggling staying put or getting where I wanted to be. I can tell you what it wasn't. Color. Because I was using the same colors you were. I didn't feel like I was hitting the posts right/getting to the right spot. I was also getting hung up on that underwater framework.


----------



## ristorap

Colors does matter. When saugeye are eating a certain food your crankbait color needs to match that food. I have seen saugeye eating 3 different kinds of fish in 300 yard stretch they would only hit cranks in colors that matched the fish they were eating. they would not hit other colors.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

jray said:


> For me it's all water color and forage base I have seen color matter tons of times. I have also seen one guy just have the feel for them too. You can bet if someone is catching and I'm not, I'll be switching. And I rotate colors when fishing a small spot for crappie it is undeniably effective. Brahma will probably know this one but I'm excited to try the red and orangish color flicker whatever it's called this year. It reminds me of reef runners orange juice ripshad which I can't seem to find anymore. I also carry markers for swim baits slush with a blue marker head was demolishing some clear water crappies last year.


I was just talking to a guy earlier, who catches a whole lot of fish on swim baits, who when I asked if he ever saw a swim bait color not work, he said blue. Thats what cracks me up about fishing. I HATED lipless cranks forever, still do, yet for some people thats their favorite lure. They wouldn't sell the stuff if people didn't buy it because it worked for them.

I've had days where the only lure that caught a fish was one of those cheap-o spoons with a yellow background and red diamonds... I would have bet money that thing wasn't going to catch something. So I guess that day the fish wanted red diamonds on a yellow background! 

Another day I was just messing around and threw out this god awful ugly blue and pink spinner rig thinking no way something gonna hit that. Guess what! Yeah. I think thats why people love fishing so much. Its about as personalized an activity as you can get. And still get results.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

ristorap said:


> Colors does matter. When saugeye are eating a certain food your crankbait color needs to match that food. I have seen saugeye eating 3 different kinds of fish in 300 yard stretch they would only hit cranks in colors that matched the fish they were eating. they would not hit other colors.


Interesting. So how did you catch the fish to see what they were eating? What were you using to match what they were eating?

All my friends who catch saugeye regularly, use colors like orange, pink, yellow etc. Gaudy colors. Pink body on a green head. Dark purple. Whats that match? lol......... I guess they just wouldn't have caught fish that day.

One of the most popular and successful patterns on Lake Erie: Wonderbread(multiple color patterns). What does that match? I think it works because it stands out and gets the fishes attention. In other words, it DOESN'T look like the food they are sick of eating probably. lol


----------



## killingtime

A week and a half ago I was catching crappie like crazy and after a couple hours it slowed down to a fish here and there. I started with solid white and had caught around 50 fish and when it slowed I switched to green chartreuse with silver glitter and it was on again. Pro ably caught 30 more crappie in about 50 minutes. White is my favorite color during the winter with green chartreuse a close second. As the water warms and gets stained from spring rains I switch to darker colors like black with gold glitter and purple with silver glitter. I do like my baits to have glitter in them. On my white baits I like red glitter. The only lake I fish is buckeye but grew up fishing grand lake saint Mary's and the colors I used on both lakes were basically the same. I have 4-6 colors that I basically use but to me it's different styles of baits with actions. Crappie can get finicky at times and sometimes it can be as simple as presentation.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

killingtime said:


> A week and a half ago I was catching crappie like crazy and after a couple hours it slowed down to a fish here and there. I started with solid white and had caught around 50 fish and when it slowed I switched to green chartreuse with silver glitter and it was on again. Pro ably caught 30 more crappie in about 50 minutes. White is my favorite color during the winter with green chartreuse a close second. As the water warms and gets stained from spring rains I switch to darker colors like black with gold glitter and purple with silver glitter. I do like my baits to have glitter in them. On my white baits I like red glitter. The only lake I fish is buckeye but grew up fishing grand lake saint Mary's and the colors I used on both lakes were basically the same. I have 4-6 colors that I basically use but to me it's different styles of baits with actions. Crappie can get finicky at times and sometimes it can be as simple as presentation.


I could see fish getting wore out on a color. Or catching onto the idea. I probably would have done the same thing. Stop biting, try something else or move to another spot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I could see fish getting wore out on a color. Or catching onto the idea. I probably would have done the same thing. Stop biting, try something else or move to another spot. Thanks for sharing.


Ohh no no no.... your only aloud to use the clear with red flake Bobby garland shad for crappie ALL YEAR LONG!!!!!!!!

yo putting this out there for u now Ben. If your partner doesn't wanna fish ogf crappie tournie this spring with you I'd be 100% down!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ohh no no no.... your only aloud to use the clear with red flake Bobby garland shad for crappie ALL YEAR LONG!!!!!!!!
> 
> yo putting this out there for u now Ben. If your partner doesn't wanna fish ogf crappie tournie this spring with you I'd be 100% down!!!


U tellin all my secrets now Bobby??!??? No lure burning! I wont be able to find any on the shelves now! I think the very visible glitter is the key there btw. Not necessarily the red.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I could see fish getting wore out on a color. Or catching onto the idea. I probably would have done the same thing. Stop biting, try something else or move to another spot. Thanks for sharing.


Oh when another Ben says it you agree. But when I say it all you wanna do argue. I see what u think of my opinion..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saugeyefisher said:


> Oh when another Ben says it you agree. But when I say it all you wanna do argue. I see what u think of my opinion..


I guess you guys were kinda saying the same thing. Yeah, he's crazy as well! lol

Your example was 4/5 fish hugging a dock post. His example seemed a huge school watching many fish disappearing after eating something of a color. I should have said "stop biting for an extended period". And again, right or wrong, I'm more likely to just move than waste more time not catching. I like changes of scenery and trying different things. I'm not sure I'd agree my own assertion that fish are smart enough to make those connections(im pretty sure they aren't), but it seemed like I need to start agreeing with something in this thread cause I've poo pooed about everything else. Love you man! And yeah no offense but us Bens need to stick together!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

We were fishing same area


MassillonBuckeye said:


> I guess you guys were kinda saying the same thing. Yeah, he's crazy as well! lol
> 
> Your example was 4/5 fish hugging a dock post. His example seemed a huge school watching many fish disappearing after eating something of a color. I should have said "stop biting for an extended period". And again, right or wrong, I'm more likely to just move than waste more time not catching. I like changes of scenery and trying different things. I'm not sure I'd agree my own assertion that fish are smart enough to make those connections(im pretty sure they aren't), but it seemed like I need to start agreeing with something in this thread cause I've poo pooed about everything else. Love you man! And yeah no offense but us Bens need to stick together!


----------



## ristorap

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Interesting. So how did you catch the fish to see what they were eating? What were you using to match what they were eating?


 Some buddy's fished that area 2 days before we did told us what colors they used and what was in there belly. We used bluegill, shad, perch colors. The fish was eating bluegill on one side, shad down the middle, perch on the other side.


----------



## killingtime

Saugeyefisher said:


> We were fishing same area


I was on land so I didn't have much option on moving around to much. Just got to adapt in what situation your in.


----------



## killingtime

Sorry Bobby I meant to reply that on Bens post.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Saugeyefisher said:


> We were fishing same area


Certainly plausible. I just said it "seemed" like a different scenario. And I was tired of being contrary lol. Gotta agree with SOMEBODY at some point don't I??

Love you Bobby! You're the only person who has ever appreciated my soft hands.... Oh dear god, I hope Saugeye Tom doesn't see this.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

killingtime said:


> I was on land so I didn't have much option on moving around to much. Just got to adapt in what situation your in.


Not that scenery changes much on that lake by boat either. heh.


----------



## killingtime

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Not that scenery changes much on that lake by boat either. heh.


Ya not to much! Lol


----------



## odell daniel

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I have all the lures, but I surely don't need them. We haven't fished enough together but while derek is re-tying I'm getting bites. I need to work on my hookset D:
> 
> Ok, so whos to say Bobby that if you would have made one more cast with that same color you wouldn't have caught that fish anyhow? Why does a color change equal a bite? Why can't it be that fish would have bitten anyhow you just were in front of it before? I'd like to see, same fish, same conditions, not take one color consistently but take another.
> 
> Also, say there are 1000 crappies in a pond. Do you think every single one of those crappies are keyed onto the same color? Hive mind? So say you change to Chartreuse, what happens if you throw that bait in front of a fish who wanted red? You just blew it. Or you can believe that there are a number of those fish there that "want" red right? You just have to get your bait to them. I've fished enough, and with enough different people to know everyone has their own ideas on whats going on under the waters surface. There are people who slay who only ever use one color or maybe a couple colors. Believe that.
> 
> I like this vid. He changes colors every time he catches one. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with profile, movement and whether that fish was hungry/in the mood and whether there is a fish even there. So those 30 casts you make with your chartreuse bait may have been in vain. So you changed lures, hit a slightly different spot, and WHAM. Or a school moved in. I definitely believe of a spot within a spot. Ever fish elbow to elbow and only one guy is catching? Sucks dont it! lol Too many variables for me to chalk up success or failure to a simple color change.
> 
> More reading: http://www.bbcboards.net/showthread.php?t=742877
> 
> I like it. Colors: dark, light, bright(flash). Maybe throw stripes in there. Everything else is a sales pitch
> 
> Also: Slick Mouse. And now maybe Slick Perch!


my favorite crappie bait is a feather tail jig with a red head and chartreuse body, works great without being tipped. I beieve when trolling or casting,the lure is moving so fast its a reaction bite, not so much color, their are muddy water cranks and clean water cranks but these live target lures that look like a minnow ball are for hooking fisherman,fish dont have time to get areal good look so they have to react.


----------

